# A benifit to the recent weather...



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Just heard a report that snowmobile related deaths are down 60%


----------



## pipdipchip (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes, but take that with a grain of salt. Because of the warm weather, people falling into the ice is way up.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

I personally was never one to trust ice, think about it, its just thicker water...


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I think snowmobile injuries up here are down 100%. And you can't fall through something that isn't there.


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

The benefit to the warm weather is that my furnace does not go on at all.


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Wood Boiler*

I have a woodboiler so I don't mind the cold..


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

pipdipchip;337337 said:


> Yes, but take that with a grain of salt. Because of the warm weather, people falling into the ice is way up.


hahahahahahahahahah


----------



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

Reminds me of a few years ago in a neighboring town. It was in the paper. It was mid-summer and this guy got drunk and in the middle of the night decided to take his snowmobile out. Crashed into a cement wall and died.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Buddy of mine from high school days was killed on a snowmobile. We had a bunch of snow, enough to get to a bar alongside the highway. These guys parked there snowmobiles in front of the bar and had been inside drinking for a while, eventually a cop pulled in and was looking at the sleds sitting out front. He then proceeded into the bar, which made buddy nervous. He ran outside and jumped on the sled fired it up and raced up the road not realizing he was headed the wrong way on the off ramp to the highway. When he made it to the highway he was hit head on to a tractor trailer....wasn't much left.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Glad I sold mine this summer. I was laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

We have 3 Yamaha's that were bought new in 1981, used them in Northern Canada for a couple of years...been sitting in the barn ever since. Still like new.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

starc;337329 said:


> Just heard a report that snowmobile related deaths are down 60%


*Yeah, but beer store sales are way down too..............Those dumbass snowmobilers like to drink and drive.....
*


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

pipdipchip;337337 said:


> Yes, but take that with a grain of salt. Because of the warm weather, people falling into the ice is way up.


*Yeah, not a funny subject around here....2 kids died last week in this area.

*


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Just lost 2 out here that triggered an avalanche.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

I was watching the news last night and a kid tried to hydroplane accross a lake that was not even frozen. i guess that he made it 3/4's of the way across, and then sank. Fire and rescue guys had to pull him out. i thought it was pretty funny seeing how 1) there is not a trace of snow on the ground, 2) it has been in the 50's here for the past week and there is not ice on the lake.


----------

